

Verizon degrades text & images for iphone - danshapiro
http://moconews.net/article/419-verizon-offers-unlimited-iphone-data-but-may-throttle-its-heaviest-user/

======
jtchang
The scariest part about this is that Verizon is modifying data in transit. Who
knows what else they might be doing to it.

